# Target Halloween Theme/Marketing Campaigns through the years



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

2012- The Scare Lair 























2013- Fright Done Right
















2014 and 2015- Fright Done Right























Let's hope 2016 sees something new!!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Domo! Actually enjoy Target's themes every year. Really interesting to see them all together - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow Lukewa what a blast from the past! I can remember some of them. Thanks for posting. There were years when the resin tombstones and busts were getting smaller and smaller but I have to say at least last year they had some nice large ones (thinking of the pirate themed one). I hope they have the same buyer again this year for halloween.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

This was neat to see altogether. I do remember some of these, but not many. I'm going to have to pay more attention this year.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

I would love to have those central scare or festival of fright signs!!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow Lukewa what a blast from the past! I can remember some of them. Thanks for posting. There were years when the resin tombstones and busts were getting smaller and smaller but I have to say at least last year they had some nice large ones (thinking of the pirate themed one). I hope they have the same buyer again this year for halloween.


I really liked the tombstones last year-- I bought the octopus one because it was so flippin awesome!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

VERY cool & super fun to see~thank you for sharing!!!!!

We all keep hoping Target climbs back on the Halloween horse~I used to LOVE their stuff.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I've tried to snag some of their marketing posters/displays every year, and I'm always too late - they do sometimes give them away the day after Halloween, but they seem to be spoken for as soon as they go up. 

Love seeing all of these - but I would dearly love the vintage stuff from 2003 - that is especially AWESOME artwork!


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

I like alot of their campaigns, one year (I believe 2005 OR 2009, not sure which one) Target carried some neat figurines of Halloween characters (not sure if they were part of the campaign that year or not but they had a neat look)- a witch, a vampire, frankenstein etc. I remember thinking about buying them at their after season sale but I passed and sadly, I have yet to come across them. Maybe someone knows what I'm talking about? lol


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Hallow-art said:


> I like alot of their campaigns, one year (I believe 2005 OR 2009, not sure which one) Target carried some neat figurines of Halloween characters (not sure if they were part of the campaign that year or not but they had a neat look)- a witch, a vampire, frankenstein etc. I remember thinking about buying them at their after season sale but I passed and sadly, I have yet to come across them. Maybe someone knows what I'm talking about? lol


I've thought about that too. I used to pass because I thought I could get it at the end of the season, or I thought just didn't need it, and then those are a few of the things I regret not buying. I rarely see them pop up on ebay and kick myself over not getting them!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I have the vampire countdown calendar from 2012. The numbers were lost in a move, but I can always make more, even if they don't look the same. I must have missed the 2003 display, I love it! I really hope that they start carrying good stuff again. They are my biggest disappointment, because it used to be the go-to place for my style of items.

2008 was one of my favorite years for Target. I bought a talking bust that is motion sensitive. My ex husband took it, and a bunch of other goodies out of my packing boxes when we divorced. I lost a LOT of Halloween things that year. I finally found the bust on eBay (or perhaps someone here found it for me?), and I replaced it. I don't know that I'll ever find the black metal cut-out haunted houses that I bought that year, though. I also wish that they'd carry bubble foggers again. They are just so expensive elsewhere!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Is the marketing the same this year with the spider? Or is it something different?


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

o wow 2003, was amazing! Neat post, thanks!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Anyone got a time machine? 2003 was my year! I love vintage looking stuff...dang man...I hope it makes a comeback for next year....


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

The spider is back again this year, but the sign does look a little different. I can confirm this, I saw it up at a store and was sorta bummed there wasn't something new this year.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Finally.... new marketing!!


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

I love this! I hate being "that person" but i wanted you to know that the 2012 is actually 2005. One of my most favorites!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OH how I wish I could've gotten all of that 2003 vintagey stuff but I'm happy I got what I did. I got the giant masks of the firefighter, the princess & the cat (I think).

I have that little green vampire in ceramic from 2005 too. I also have another vampire that's pretty good sized, cardboard, he's blue & I'm pretty sure he's from Target but not positive.

I think that year with all the Domo stuff was kinda lame. Domo is the one that looks like, well, a brick of poo. It was a current trend for the time but still not as cool as the vintage stuff or any of the others. 

I think they do well each year but the signage & displays have gotten less elaborate. Now Halloween is just a place holder for Christmas so they don't go as elaborate as they used to.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@Lukewa thanks so much for posting these! So many I barely remember cause the kiddos were small and Halloween items weren’t exactly in the budget.

You have to give Target credit where credit is due. They truly have tried to bring a curated collection approach and gotten unique sets. I don’t know who at Target handles holiday but I’m glad they put a little extra love and creativity into Halloween.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I picked up some of their Valentine's Day marketing poster/displays when they were going to toss them out. They are PERFECT for using in a Alice in Wonderland theme (Queen of Hearts specifically) with very minor adjustments. 

Pay attention to their other seasonal stuff and try to look at it with an eye towards using it in a haunt... there's usually some cool things that can be repurposed with a bit of creativity. Their other stuff isn't going to be called dibs on as easily and could be a great add in.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

Speaking of old themes, is it just me, or is anyone else sadden by the notion that Target has confined all of the faux pumpkins to an endcap facing the perimeter wall, rather than displaying them in the middle of the aisle?


----------



## MrSkeletonpants (Aug 4, 2016)

I remember in 2009 Target sponsored Skelanimals and that was the primary theme, but I remember the monsters as well. Also I remember 2012's theme was "When night falls, the fun begins" or something like that and the "Scare Lair" was 2005's theme.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh how I wish Target would do that 2003 vintage theme again, or just any vintagey theme again.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

I have to say Domo was an amazing year for the animatronic selection. Target used to be awesome when they carried all the life-size Halloween animatronics. Now it's all cartoony Halloween items.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

This has been Target's theme the last couple of years....will 2022 see something new?


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

It was fun to look at these again! 2011 was a favorite year for me, probably because my DD was born that year so I was especially shopping for her then, ha ha! I like the Hyde & Eek Boutique stuff but it would be so neat if Target came up with something completely new.


----------

